# Bach in the Amazon - Part II



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2011)

Μετά από την πρώτη φάση αυτού του εγχειρήματος, που ολοκληρώθηκε τον Μάρτιο του 2011, ήρθε η ώρα και της δεύτερης φάσης: 

AND BACK TO THE AMAZON! 12/11/2011







​
It’s been a while! Of course Amazon is still there, and the jungle is still there, and the people are still there. But... classical music is not, so Keys of Change team is on its way to make sure that Bach, Chopin, Granados, Tchaikovsky and many other composers are heard in the most remote parts of our planet. 

Panos Karan departed from Europe on 11.11.11 to continue his wonderful journey and bring live classical music to the indigenous people living in the Amazon. Traveling with his electronic keyboard, other equipment and a small backpack, which adds up in total to about 100 kilos, he’s landed in Quito, Ecuador 11 hours later. 11 must be our lucky number! 

Using the opportunity of spending one day in Quito, Panos will play three concerts on Saturday (two for the Condor Trust, and a fundraising recital for Keys of Change), and straight after that head to Coca - the starting point of the first trip, to spend a week with Manatee Cruises playing for the local communities he has visited in March. 

He will then  fly to Peru, to pick up on the second leg of Bach in the Amazon journey, starting in Iquitos. This part of the voyage will lie through the most remote areas of the Amazon, and end in a tri-border town Tabatinga/Leticia (Peru/Brazil/Colombia). 

​ Panos is traveling with a Greek videographer (Daphne Kalafati), and later on in Peru they will be joined by a local guide, and a photographer (Eloise Campbell). 
​


​





​


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2011)

Μπράβο! Όλα καλά να του πάνε! Περιμένουμε με ανυπομονησία υλικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 15, 2011)

*Concert in Coca*









Last night after flying from Iquitos, Panos played a very special concert in Coca. The town now has a new auditorium, and it was very inspiring to see more than 100 people coming to listen to classical music. Many among those were children and young people. They came to talk later, and many kids tried the piano. They said Panos was the first pianist to play in the auditorium, which is not surprising, because there is no piano. But for those who carry their instrument around the world - not a problem! Children in Coca are really nice, friendly and very curious! Isaac, an 8-year-old told us that he felt butterflies in his stomach when he was listening to the music! 
After the concert we came to the hotel and had dinner with the kids we are helping in Coca. They are very shy, but it seems they had a great time. They drew some pictures for us, and told us about their villages and student life away from their families. 
Today we are back on the canoe, but only for a short trip - to catch with the Manatee cruise boat. So no camping in the Amazon, not yet!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2011)

ST. VINCENTE AND POMPEYA







Amazon basin is one of the very few places in the modern world where mobile phones don’t work, and there is no access to Internet. And this is great - for many reasons, including the feeling of liberation from time that’s constantly running out, and from thousands of emails all of which need immediate response; however, it prevents us from letting you know what’s happening with Keys of Change daily activities regularly. But here is a new update!

On Wednesday we arrived at St Vincente community. The visit had been agreed previously by Manatee organizers and the village elders, and Panos and the cruise guests were invited to come to the village. Panos played a recital for children and a teacher of primary school there, and then the teacher came to tell us how music is important for kids, and how they enjoyed listening to it. The guests from the cruise also joined the local audience, and it has been an incredible to see how two very different cultures can share emotions through music. 

The day after that we visited Perere community. It had a high school, so all kids from very young to older teenagers came to the concert. They sat around on the floor, and listened with great intensity. They then drew pictures of their villages and the Amazon river, with its piranhas, anacondas and alligators for us! The teacher invited Keys of Change to come back, whenever we are in the area again. 

On Friday we came to Pompeya. The village was located further from the river, with a relatively long walk through the forest. Although Panos’s piano is portable (well, definitely more portable than a concert grand), it does not manoeuvre well through the jungle). Luckily, help came from the village in a form of a tricycle and its rider, who loaded his vehicle with the piano and two amplifiers and got to the village long before the rest of the pedestrians made it. Many locals, and especially children, were very curious and enthusiastic. They listened to the whole recital, and then came to the piano, and tried to play. There was also a local musician who came up and played for Panos a few notes of Quetchuan music. Panos started improvising on the melody, and people around got up and started dancing! It is really rewarding to see that it doesn’t matter where you are and who you are, music speaks to everyone. 

Every square centimetre of the Amazon basin is alive and moving! There are plenty of insects everywhere, particularly very angry mosquitoes. It is not easy to see other animals, as they are blending with the environment so well, and usually they try to stay away from people. But once we ventured into the forest at night with a tour, and we saw many many little snakes, frogs and bugs. At the same time, the whole jungle is alive at night, as we were surrounded by the sounds of the forest. From the bigger animals we saw a cayman lurking about, and some guests from the cruise were very lucky - they saw an anaconda (from a safe distance!). 

 On Sunday we have a very special visit to Suni community, where they are expecting us. We have some very interesting plans how to establish a musical education programme for kids there, which we’ll tell you about later!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 22, 2011)

LAST DAYS ON THE MANATEE EXPLORER






With the end of the first part of Bach in the Amazon II approaching, we have been more busy than ever! On Saturday 19.11 we visited two communities, Anangu in the morning and Sani Isla in the evening. This was the second time Panos and Keys of Change were in these communities, as both of them were visited in March, during our first trip in the Amazon.

We were particularly lucky with our  morning visit to Anyangu, as there was a meeting taking place at 9am to discuss the political interest of the petroleum industry in the Yasuni National Park, which meant there were more than 100 people in the school. It was a very special feeling to have the opportunity to start their meeting with Bach, Tchaikovsky and of course some Greek music. Panos even tried a bit of the Quechuan music that he learned the day before in Pompeya! The audience was very impressed to hear a Greek pianist for the first time playing classical music, followed by music of their region!

The afternoon visit to Sani was a bit more complicated, since, as a result of miscommunication, they were expecting us on Sunday morning instead. Luckily there were enough people to make an audience. Sani is particularly important for Keys of Change, as not only we are supporting the secondary education of five students from this community (the students have to attend the high school in Coca), but we have recently donated 10 guitars to the community, so that a local musician (Mario) can start teaching the kids music. Panos met with Mario and discussed some of the plans over the next few months - apparently there are already 17 children keen to learn to play the guitar! 

Panos performed an early evening concert in the communal building of Sani. Many children and parents came to listen, and after Panos had finished playing, Mario took out his violin and played a traditional Quechaun music, while some children danced. Panos was accompanied in the Sani community by several guests from the Manatee Amazon Explorer, which were all thrilled to witness the Bach in the Amazon project in the making. Apparently, before the performance they were offered some traditional food, as a welcome, which included skewers of beetles, which everybody had to try...

The last day on the Manatee Amazon Explorer (Sunday 20.11) was spent as a free day, with a visit in the Piranha Lake, in the Panacocha Reserve, and a picnic in the forest. Swimming in the lake was an absolute must, and a refreshing break to the intense heat. In the evening Panos performed for the last time for the Manatee guests, talked about the Keys of Change activities, and encouraged them to get involved.

It has been absolutely wonderful spending this week in the luxury of a river cruise ship, while having the chance to visit the communities every day. The logistical support of the Manatee team has been invaluable, and all the communities had been waiting for us with open arms. We are of course extremely grateful for their support, and we hope that we can continue working together to keep bringing music to the communities in the Rio Napo.

The Keys of Change team is now traveling to Lima, where they will cool down for four days. Panos will perform for the British Council as well as several schools and the adventure will continue from Iquitos to Leticia on the 24 November!


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 25, 2011)

Όπως μου είπε στο τηλέφωνο ο Πάνος, αυτό το σχολείο βρίσκεται σε μία από τις πιο υποβαθμισμένες γειτονιές της Λίμας. Τα παιδιά που πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο προέρχονται από προβληματικό και πολλές φορές εγκληματικό περιβάλλον. Πολλά από αυτά δεν θέλουν να φεύγουν καθόλου από το σχολείο επειδή έξω από αυτό δεν έχουν ούτε τη στοιχειώδη οικογενειακή φροντίδα και ασφάλεια.






















Photos by Eloise Campbell (campbellpicks.com)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2011)

Συνέντευξη στην El Comercio, την παλιότερη εφημερίδα του Περού:






Music in the heart of the world
​ This week, the Greek musician Panos Karan was in Peru. With his piano in tow he took a canoe trip 
​ to Amazon communities where he played for the children. A miracle of the Keys of Change Project
​ 
He is not Zorba the Greek, but in his philosophy of life ("you have to be a little crazy"), Panos Karan may well have some features of the character of the novel by Nikos Kazantzakis that Anthony Quinn turned into a legend in the Michael Cacoyannis film. That philosophy can be summed thus: "For people living in the city, classical music is used to put into our lives the beauty we lack, because we don't live in the nature. The beauty and sounds of the jungle are so intense, they are equivalent to the art we have in the city. A prelude and fugue by Bach or a Rachmaninov concerto belong both to the glamorous stage of the Carnegie Hall and to the Amazon rainforest. "

*Life notes*
Panos Karan (1982) was born on the island of Crete, Greece, but had his musical education in the Royal Academy of Music, London. He debuted at the age of 19 at the South Bank Centre in that city, and in 2009 he recorded his debut album Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3, with the Orion Symphony Orchestra. He has performed at Carnegie New York Hall, the Vienna Konzerthaus, the Hermitage Theatre of St. Petersburg and the Athens Megaron Concert Hall; in every place he received the praise of critics. But his principal merit and his quest go further. In September 2010 Karan founded Keys of Change, a nonprofit organization to spread classical music to the ends of the world, and thereby help poor children continue their secondary and musical education. "I always thought there were three very important elements", he states: "The music (composer), the performer, and the public. And often more importance is given to the music or the performer, but I think what really matters is the public." 
So a year and a half ago, Karan thought he had to find a virgin audience. "I felt that if I studied and practiced the piano all my life, ten hours a day, since I was seven, playing only on stage was not enough. I like the stage, but I think that music has to go to other spaces. And so I began thinking about how to fulfill this need to share music with people who do not have the chance to listen, with people who need it."

*The Amazon*
"I decided that the best for this first project was going to the Amazon, because it is a symbolic place, it is like the heart of the world", he says. "I did the first stage in March from Coca, Ecuador, to Iquitos, and now here I am a second time and I feel like being on another planet."
Thanks to the invaluable support of the British Peruvian Cultural Institute, it is possible to continue the effort to universalize the musical culture. As Karan says, "If we all try something alone it will not work. But if we try together, we can reach further. " 
Come on! Click this link and contribute to change through the Music: http://www.keysofchange.orgwww.keysofchange.org

*The data*
Keys of Change is an organization of people from different backgrounds who deeply believe that music can make this world a better place, that it's a way to make positive social change. The aim is to promote musical education in remote areas throughout the planet. It works in conjunction with the Condor foundation for education in Ecuador and is supporting several children in the Amazon.
​*Photo legends:*
​

[*=1]Panos. "I always felt in my heart a connection with Latin America. When I am here I feel at home. "
​[*=1]With children - "When I start a recital, I explain to them that there are ways of communicating without words, directly through music. " (pictured, Karan with a child in St. Charles Sumashpa, Napo River, Peru.)
​[*=1] Drawings he was given by the children after a performance.​


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2011)

Όλα πολύ καλά. Και μαθαίνουμε και κανένα ισπανικό παραπάνω.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
Ένα πουλάκι (τι πουλάκι; πετεινό πελώριο ο κόνδορας) μου είπε ότι η συνεντεύκτρια του Πάνου, η Μαρσέλα Ρόμπλες, είναι εγγονή του Περουβιανού εθνομουσικολόγου και συνθέτη τού El Cóndor Pasa - που βασίστηκε βέβαια σε παραδοσιακές μελωδίες των Άνδεων - του Ντανιέλ Αλομία Ρόμπλες. Ας διαβαίνει ο Πάνος με συντροφιά τον κόνδορα. 

Orquesta Sinfònica de Lima 







Raùl Garcìa Zàrate







Και από τους Los Incas ή Urubamba, που άκουσε ο Πολ Σάιμον να το παίζουν στο Παρίσι και το έκανε πασίγνωστο: 





...Alomía Robles began traveling throughout Peru compiling the stories and myths of the folk music of the jungles of the amazon and the mountains of the Andes and collecting versions of the songs from the most remote villages of Peru. Alomía Robles also traveled to Bolivia and Ecuador during this period. During this period Alomía Robles was appointed to the posts of Subperfecto and Justice of the Peace in Jauja and later mayor of Huacho. _Marcela Robles, granddaughter of Alomía Robles,_ writes that in a time when the musical folklore of Peru was ignored or looked down on, Alomía Robles was a pioneer in collecting the music that otherwise would have disappeared. 
[...]
In 1913 Alomía Robles composed "El cóndor pasa", and the song was first performed publicly at the Teatro Mazzi in Lima. The song was composed as part of a zarzuela (Spanish operetta) of strong social content about Peruvian miners in Cerro de Pasco and their relations with the foreign mining company. _Marcela Robles writes_ that the zarzuela contained eight parts and was performed over 3,000 times in Lima at the Teatro Mazzi.

In the 1960s the musical group, "Los Incas" performed the song in Paris where it was heard by Paul Simon of Simon and Garfunkel. "Los Incas" told Simon, perhaps through ignorance, that the song was a 18th century musical composition by an anonymous composer. Simon became interested in the song and composed new lyrics for the melody. The song appeared on Simon and Garfunkel's 1970 album _Bridge over Troubled Water.
_
In 1970 Alomía Robles' son, Armando Robles Godoy, filed a copyright lawsuit against Simon and demonstrated that song had been composed by his father and that his father had copyrighted the song in the United States in 1933. Robles Godoy said that the lawsuit was almost friendly and that he bears no ill will towards Simon for what he considers a misunderstanding. 

​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daniel_Alomía_Robles


*El Cóndor Pasa* ("The Condor Goes by") is a Peruvian _zarzuela_, or musical play, and its more famous title song El Cóndor Pasa.
In 2004 the piece was declared _Patrimonio cultural de la Nación_, an official part of Peru's cultural heritage. The music was composed in 1913 by Daniel Alomía Robles and the libretto by Julio Baudouin under the pseudonym Julio de La Paz. It was published in 1933.
The story is set in a mine in Cerro de Pasco, and deals with a tragic conflict between Indians and "Sajones" (Saxons), their European bosses. The exploitative Mr. King, owner of the mine, is killed by Higinio, but is soon replaced by another owner, Mr. Cup, and the fight continues. _The condor of the title symbolises the ideal of freedom._
The song appears in the finale. The tune is a cashua, a kind of Andean dance similar to a huayno. It was inspired by traditional Andean songs.

The words are in Quechua, the language of the Inca Empire, which is still spoken by the indigenous people of Peru. The singer calls on the mighty condor of the Andes to take him back to the old Inca kingdom of Machu Picchu. 

​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Cóndor_Pasa_(play)

​Quechua:

Yau kuntur llaqtay orgopy tiyaq
Maymantam gawamuhuakchianqui, kuntur kuntur
Apayllahuay llaqtanchikman, wasinchikman chay chiri orgupy,
Kutiytam munany kuntur kuntur.

Kuzco llaqtapyn plazachallampyn suyaykamullaway, 
Machupicchupy Huaynapicchupy purikunanchiqpaq


Español:

Oh, majestuoso cóndor de los Andes,
 llévame a mi hogar, en los Andes, oh cóndor. 
Quiero volver a mi tierra querida y vivir con mis hermanos Incas, 
que es lo que más añoro, oh cóndor. 

Espérame en Cusco, en la plaza principal, 
para que vayamos a pasearnos a Machu Picchu y Huayna-Picchu. 
 
http://www.criollosperuanos.com/letradecanciones/elcondorpasa.htm


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

*Why are we doing this?*





If you are following our journey through the Amazonian region, you probably read how Panos played in some of the schools of Lima. Shortly afterwards we received a letter from one of the pupils of Fe y Alegría 5, which epitomizes, in a way we could never match, why these trips are important, and why Keys of Change can fulfill its ambition of making a positive change in our world. Thank you, Idao, for your kind words, we promise we will keep working hard.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Μια και έχω γίνει ειδική στο να βρίσκω τις κοινότητες του Αμαζονίου στον χάρτη, ας βάλω εδώ μια απεικόνιση του ταξιδιού από την περασμένη Παρασκευή μέχρι χθες το πρωί. Σ' αυτή τη φάση έχω γίνει και ρεπόρτερ, μια και όλη η ομάδα του Keys of Change βρίσκεται στον Αμαζόνιο, και ενημερώνομαι με (πολύ δύσκολη) επικοινωνία μέσω δορυφορικού τηλεφώνου.





LEAVING IQUITOS - APAYACU RIVER
​ 
On Friday morning in Iquitos, we had a shower for the last time, and by 11 am we were on our way down the Amazon. We stopped to pick up our tents and stock up on cookies. Our boat is a traditional Peruvian wooden boat, with a thatched roof made of palm leaves. Our goal was to reach the mouth of the Apayacu tributary, but since it was a very long distance from our starting point, we stopped after 7-8 hours to spend the night in the smaller tributary, Río Oran. We pitched our tents on the riverbank, and immediately realized that the local “population” was formed by hundreds of huge insects; they were like helicopters! Fortunately we all survived the attack, suffering only some minor mosquito bites.

On Saturday we got up very early, at 5 am, and started our journey upriver, in the black waters of the Rio Apayacu, reaching the Yanayacu community at around 9 am. Our guide, Gerson, had already announced our visit, and the school children were waiting for us dressed in their traditional costumes. They were very excited to listen to Panos play the piano, and afterwards the children drew pictures for us. We gave them some presents we had brought along for them, and they rewarded us by performing traditional dances!

We continued our trip up the river, which was rapidly getting narrower and shallower. We reached the next community, Sabalillo, where our audience consisted of 60 people who seemed very happy to see us, although they seemed a little bit shyer and more cautious than in Yanayacu. Panos gave his recital, and they were very happy to listen to classical piano music for the first time. When we talked to them after the concert, they complained about feeling abandoned by the government, they said that no one ever goes there to check on them – they do have a teacher, though. We camped for the night in the village school, pitching our tents inside, avoiding the risk of another helicopter attack, and on Sunday morning at 5 am, we started bright and early towards the last community we are meant to visit in the Río Apayacu.

​CUSCO
​It seems to be a pattern now to be waking up at 5 am, with a great desire to keep going on. Yesterday, 27th November, in the morning, we continued going up the Apayacu River, to reach the furthest community called Cusco, in the heart of the Amazon jungle. As we got further into the selva, which means jungle in Spanish, the river was getting really narrow and difficult to navigate. Sometimes the fallen trees were stretching from one side to the other, and our captain had to be very careful not to damage the boat. He also mentioned that he saw a cayman, watching us cunningly. We reached Cusco around 10 am, and the whole community was already waiting for us. The oldest kids were dressed up in their national costumes, standing all together. The younger ones were running barefoot everywhere, laughing and looking at us with great curiosity. The adults came out to greet us and welcome us to the village.

Panos asked for permission to play the piano, and after the approval from the president of the community, everyone headed to the school building. The room turned to a recital hall filled up with kids and adults very quickly. As tradition goes, Panos started with a Bach Prelude, the magnificent polyphony of which resonated across the room. He also played Greek dances, Tchaikovsky, and Chopin. The children kept coming closer and closer to the piano, so they could be in the centre of action. Then Daphne, our videographer, asked the kids to draw the river and the animals living in it, and they happily flocked around her to get sheets of paper and pencils. While they were drawing, Panos played Debussy Reflets Dans L’Eau, and the Flight of the Condor (El Condor Pasa) as an encore, and the locals started clapping and dancing. 

We left the community by midday, as we had a long day of travel back into the Amazon. The water was very low, so we couldn’t go fast. Overnight we stayed in Yanayacu, where Panos had played the day before. They were very glad we came back, and asked for more music, but it was very late and getting dark. 

Today 28th November, starting at 5 am we moved on, hoping to reach a town called Pebas, while still early. We need to get fresh supplies, and cookies of course, a source of sweet comfort in the jungle. In the afternoon we will be entering another tributary of the Amazon, where we have several communities already waiting for us.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 29, 2011)

Επειδή και τα αυτονόητα πρέπει, κάθε τόσο τουλάχιστον, να λέγονται, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πόση ευχαρίστηση παρακολουθώ τις δημοσιογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις σου, πόσο συμμετέχω στο δικαιολογημένο καμάρι σου και πόσο χαίρομαι για τον Πάνο και θαυμάζω τη δουλειά του, ακόμη και αν δεν το γράφω συνεχώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 29, 2011)

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια, επειδή ξοδεύω πολλές ώρες υποστηρίζοντας από τη δική μου γωνίτσα αυτό το πρότζεκτ. Δεν ξέρεις με πόση αγωνία καταγράφω τα τηλεφωνήματα, για να μπορέσω μετά να βγάλω ένα κείμενο που θα ανταποκρίνεται όσο γίνεται στην αλήθεια, χωρίς ανακρίβειες.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 4, 2011)

EL SOL ​

We are having the most amazing journey up the Atacuari river. On Thursday, we left Urania village in the morning, after registering with the local police force — as the first foreigners to enter this river in the last twelve months. After three hours of moving slowly through muddy waters, we reached El Sol by early afternoon.

El Sol is probably the most amazing place we’ve been so far. It’s a small village sitting on a hill a bit further up from the river. It consists of 10-11 houses, a school, a community building, about 20 adults and 46 kids. The kids were the first to spot us approaching, and they lined up on the hill, keeping a safe distance. It took lots of nods, friendly waves, and a water-melon to lure them in closer. Once we came off the boat, they gave us their hands to escort us through the mud on to a dry path. The teacher met us at at the entrance to the village, showed us around, and led us up the hill to the school, after we explained that we were there to play music. The kids were following the delegation, with the bravest ones coming very close, and the shiest ones hiding behind the others. We were really nervous about how we would be accepted in El Sol, as the place is really small, and foreigners had never been there before. The children’s curiosity and friendliness did the trick. We brought a ball from the boat, and suggested to play football with them. Even the most shy ones could not resist. Team Greece beat team Peru in football, and then in volleyball. We have to admit though that the kids did most of the running; there are quite a few little Ronaldinhos growing up there. The grownups were sitting on the porches of their houses laughing with us tripping in the mud. Before the sunset, we all went for a swim in the river, and the kids also jumped in giggling. Afterwards, Panos explained a little bit about classical music and the piano, and told them that on the next morning he would play a recital. 

In the morning we found out that we were out of camera chargers, because our generator had burnt them, so we are now just hoping that our batteries will last a couple more days. At 8 am the heat was already on full power. We set up the piano outside, under the roof of the school, then the kids brought chairs and put them in neat rows. Surrounded by the greenery of the jungle, this improvised stage was the most unbelievable recital hall that has ever existed. Panos gave a recital, talking between the pieces about classical music, and how Keys of Change is traveling down the Amazon to share it with the communities. Many kids wanted to try the piano, and they gathered around Panos trying to reach the keys with their fingers. This has been a great experience for all. 

On this positive note, we decided to take the day off before reaching Leticia on Sunday; so tomorrow (Saturday) we will go into the jungle and try to catch a cayman — probably with the help of our guides, Gerson and Ronaldo.


BACK TO URANIA
​

Yesterday (Friday), after our amazing experience in the El Sol community, we sailed down the river Atacuari, reaching Urania in the afternoon. It was raining cats and dogs; on the previous days it hadn’t rained very much, so the time came for a real Amazon downpour. Having started our day in scorching heat, it was a strange feeling that we now felt cold. We pitched the tents again in the same school we had camped in on Wednesday, and then went out on the boat to look for caymans. We saw one or two, and our guide Gerson was standing on the bow, ready to dive into the water and catch them with his hands, but they were very shy (or frightened) and hid underwater every time the boat came closer to them.

Coming back to the village, we found out that people were celebrating the Police Day, which is a holiday in Peru (or in this part of Peru.) Deciding to participate in the celebrations, we set the piano down in front of the police station where we had registered the day before, and Panos played a recital of Chopin, Bach and Rachmaninoff for the locals and the policemen wearing their formal uniforms. We took many photos, and some video — our cameras’ batteries were half empty, and whenever they die, we won’t be able to recharge them, as the chargers are kaput from their deadly contact with the generator. But fortunately this happened at the end of this leg of the trip, and we hope to find a solution in our next big city — Manaus, Brazil.

This morning, we are getting back into the Amazon river planning to arrive Sunday morning in Santa Rosa, which is very close to the border with Brazil.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Πάντως το πιάνο πρέπει να είναι το μουσικό όργανο (με τα τύμπανα να έρχονται δεύτερα) που, όταν το βλέπεις, όταν περνάς δίπλα του, θέλεις να βάλεις τα χέρια σου και να το «ανακαλύψεις», να συνθέσεις μερικές δικές σου νότες. Δεν θα ήταν το ίδιο αν τους πήγαινε ο Πάνος τη μουσική με ένα βιολοντσέλο.


----------



## Elena (Dec 5, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή και τα αυτονόητα πρέπει, κάθε τόσο τουλάχιστον, να λέγονται, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πόση ευχαρίστηση παρακολουθώ τις δημοσιογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις σου, πόσο συμμετέχω στο δικαιολογημένο καμάρι σου και πόσο χαίρομαι για τον Πάνο και θαυμάζω τη δουλειά του, ακόμη και αν δεν το γράφω συνεχώς.




Ditto. _Τα είπε τόσο ωραία..._

...και στη Βραζιλία με το καλό. :upz:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2011)

Ποστ του Πάνου στο Facebook:


*Panos Karan
Greetings to all from the triborder of Peru-Brazil-Colombia. First shower after 10 days. Counting mosquito bites, gave up after 200.*
​
Και μερικές φωτογραφίες:





























​
Photos by Eloise Campbell (www.campbellpicks.com).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

Με μια γυναίκα κι έναν παπαγάλο.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 6, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή και τα αυτονόητα πρέπει, κάθε τόσο τουλάχιστον, να λέγονται, ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις με πόση ευχαρίστηση παρακολουθώ τις δημοσιογραφικές ανταποκρίσεις σου, πόσο συμμετέχω στο δικαιολογημένο καμάρι σου και πόσο χαίρομαι για τον Πάνο και θαυμάζω τη δουλειά του, ακόμη και αν δεν το γράφω συνεχώς.



Προσυπογράφω! Και σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αλεξάνδρα, για τις ανταποκρίσεις που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 6, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Σήμερα ο Πάνος βρίσκεται στο Μανάους της Βραζιλίας και θα δώσει ρεσιτάλ σε ίδρυμα όπου νοσηλεύονται παιδάκια φορείς του AIDS και στο Workers' Club of Amazonas (να είναι άραγε κάτι σαν ΓΣΕΕ;)
Πορτογαλικά δεν ξέρω, αλλά ιδού οι ανταποκρίσεις:

Pianista grego Panos Karan faz recitais em Manaus
Pianista Panos Karan faz recitais em Manaus 
Pianista Panos Karan chega a Manaus para dois concertos após viagem pelos rios amazônicos


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2011)

H χθεσινή μέρα ήταν απίστευτη. Το πρωί ο Πάνος επισκέφτηκε στο Μανάους ένα κέντρο όπου νοσηλεύονται παιδιά με HIV. Μερικές φωτογραφίες -- πατήστε πάνω στη φωτογραφία για να τη δείτε σε μεγάλο μέγεθος:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Photos by Eloise Campbell (www.campbellpicks.com).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 7, 2011)

Και το απόγευμα ένα μουσικό σχολείο.



 

 

 


Photos by Eloise Campbell (www.campbellpicks.com).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2011)

Aπό το Facebook:
Panos Karan
Heading back to Europe tonight. 30 days in South America, 35 recitals, 4 countries, 10 flights, 6 hotels, 2 tents, 1 canoe. One music.​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2011)

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Photos by Eloise Campbell (www.campbellpicks.com).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2011)

Μια συνέντευξη στον Classic FM:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2930310/Classic_FM_interview_15_12_11.mp3


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 20, 2011)

Ένα βιντεάκι έκπληξη από το Cusco, στον ποταμό Yanayacu.

[video]http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5673/file32220w.mp4[/video]


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 25, 2011)

Christmas wishes :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2012)

To Keys of Change ανανέωσε την ιστοσελίδα του. Νομίζω ότι αξίζει μια επίσκεψη.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2012)

Ακόμα κι εγώ που έγραφα μερικές από τις ανταποκρίσεις αυτού του εγχειρήματος τον περασμένο Νοέμβριο, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει αυτό που βλέπουμε στο βιντεάκι.

[video=facebook;2430680745409]https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2430680745409[/video]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2012)

Τέχνη με τον ιδρώτα του προσώπου σου! Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα μπορούσε να ήταν και χειρότερα.


Λες να του βάλουμε την ιδέα ότι θα μπορούσε να κουβαλάει ένα τέτοιο πιάνο στον Αμαζόνιο;


----------



## Resident (Feb 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λες να του βάλουμε την ιδέα ότι θα μπορούσε να κουβαλάει ένα τέτοιο πιάνο στον Αμαζόνιο;



Αν πειστεί, εγώ κι ο δαεμάνος θα πάμε μαζί του, θα καθόμαστε σε ένα κορμό -όπως οι γέροι στο "Αστερίξ στην Κορσική"- και θα σχολιάζουμε...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Από το Facebook του Gerson Pizango που ήταν ο οδηγός του ταξιδιού, και ξαναπήγε πρόσφατα στα ίδια χωριά του Αμαζονίου:

Mission Trip is Done and People from the Amazon were really thankful of Mr Panos Karan, by the way, there is a baby who was born by our time visit and his name is Panos in honor to Mr Panos, he is from Yanayacu Village.






Τhey were trying to find Greece on the World Map, which is the Country of Mr Panos Karan, the Famous Pianist on the Amazon River...





The Baby Panos from Yanayacu Village on the Apayacu River...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Γλυκό και ωραίο! :)


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2012)

Απίστευτα συγκινητικό!


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Κοίτα να δεις τι πραγματικά σημαίνει ν' αγγίζεις τον κόσμο!... :)


----------

